# Newbie tandem IK decision



## jmcgreevy (May 5, 2012)

I bought a Used Zoik, from Gravity Play Sports. Shipped quickly and so far has been great. The only thing I did not like is the seat setup. One of the buckles broke , and I had to redo it. Looks like they may be out of stock for that one but have a tandem Aire. Gravity Play Sports


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Hard to beat any inflatable kayak made by Aire.

Do a Mt Buzz search as there have been lots of discussions on IK's


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a tandem trib. I have paddled several rivers tandem and solo up to III in it.

Not sure about your concern in a lake?

Rob


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

There is always a bit of a trade off between whitewater maneuverability and easy tracking on a lake.
That said, the Aire Tributary line is a great value.
Their Strike line of Tribs is advertised to do well on both lakes and rivers (also have a look at the Sawtooth in the Trib line while you are at it -- that one leans more toward touring -- lake).
AIRE | Rafts, Catarafts, Inflatable Kayaks Whitewater Rafting Accessories and Boats
You might think a bit more about your intended use (what would you do most) and what trade offs would be most acceptable to you (some lack of tracking and speed on a lake, or some lack of maneuverability in whitewater).


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Used Boats

If price is a primary concern, look into used gear over cheap gear.

These Thrill Seeker boats are hand made in West Virginia. So you'll save on shipping too.


----------



## nashwillisX (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks on the responses.

I like the tributary and straitedge2, the gf likes the looks of the sea eagle. 

The tributary looks likes a better white water kayak and will work with fishing. I read you can get them for about $600 used. What is the best place or time to find one?

The straitedge looks better for fishing, has fishing rod holder's and can handle the rapids I would do. 

Either one I am sure I will be happy with just have to find the best deal.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

nashwillisX said:


> Sea Eagle 370 - I read to stay away from these but money wise a good deal and you get oars, pump with them.
> Sea Eagle explorer 380x - looks to be better material than the 370
> Aire tributary Tomcat tandem - heard great reviews, how would it be in a lake?
> Advanced Element straightedge 2 -


Right off the bat, scratch the SE 370- it's basically a pool toy. I've put my hands on one-you don't want it.

The AE Straightedge, well I couldn't find anything on the material, but every AE boat I have seen is crap and all the ones I've researched are like the SE 370: pool toys. Not to mention at the price I saw ($799) you can get into a (better?) boat made by a reputable company.

Now the SE 380x: I have one and like it (3 years now??). It really is a pretty tough little boat. SE has made some design improvements over mine that I like (like the extra bailing holes and floor cut to drain better) and it should benefit from them. One thing I did notice when I got a replacement seat awhile back is the seat materials & hardware got cheaper feeling than my originals...haven't had issues just didn't like the feel. I hope the other materials don't suffer from the same "downgrade" (and doubt they do). 

The SEs do come with a lot of accessories that other boats don't so that helps the overall price of getting into one. When I bought mine they were about the most bang for your buck as far as quality but now the Aire tribs and NRS outlaws are eclipsing that threshold and SE are pricing themselves out of it.

The aire should track better than the SE...but I think the SE might have better primary stability (I can stand in mine) but I bet the Aire hase better secondary stability. The aire is heavier...the aire has a 1 year warranty (might be no fault though) and last I checked SE had a 3year but it certainly is NOT a no-fault warranty.

The SE with deluxe seats is freaking really comfortable, even with me and my GF in it. It has a reall high carrying capacity (aire is probably close) but I think there is more room inside the tubes of the SE than a Trib. The SE tracks like crap and is slow on flat water. Rapids in the Class III can be done but it just isn't a great whitewater boat compared to the Trib. One thing I REALLY like about the SE is that ability to close the bailing holes. I like to run dry most of the time and you don't get that in other boats.

Ulitmately it boils down to this: 
The SE is great platform for tandem fishing, camping, moving rivers up to class II and staying dry when you want to.

The aire would be more whitewater worthy and probably better for a lake (read faster/better tracking), however you are sacrificing a little comfort and interior space. I wouldn't want to fish with me and my girlfriend out of it.

As much as I like my SE, I am looking to buy more whitewater worthy ducky like an outlaw or Trib, but keeping the SE. There is a place for both in my quiver.


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I plus two dogs have had great success with the Aire Super Lynx. Does everything you asked for and will last a lifetime. They warranty them for a decade! Probably save you money in the long run.


----------



## wildsoles (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not familiar with SE, so can't comment one way or another on those. 
But I would definitely put a plug in for Aire boats. We have had rafts, cats, and IKs, all from Aire. And, for awhile we had an original Aire (very old!) catboat that they still warrantied. Fabulous customer service. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a Lynx II that we use regularly in salt water around the San Juan Islands, It's not the most efficient boat to paddle on flat water but I've convinced myself that it's good exercise. I originally bought it thinking that I could use it as a solo and tandem boat on rivers but figured out it was just too big (and stable) to be much fun as a solo whitewater boat. I put another set of straps/seat clips so it only takes a second to convert it to a solo boat if I want to take a quick paddle by myself. I've never fished out of it but I have used it for crabbing and never had a problem.

Remember there's a reason they're nicknamed divorce boats.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re IK*

Just bite the bullet and get an AIRE. It will last long after you decide to stop boating and the resale is like a Toyota or Honda. My friend and I sort of share an old model Force which we bought in the mid nineties and have done everything possible in it and it looks like its just a couple of years old . Another bud of mine has a lynx which he lost on the river and then found it stashed away in the bushes by some good samaritan after a whole summer and part of fall and it was still as tightly inflated as the day he lost it.I also had Trib Strike from 08-12 and it was awesome in every way till I sold it to get a hardshell.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

My 2 cents the SE 370 is fun and all but not very durable Ive had 4 in my life time ud be patching it half the time pony up some cash for something tougher!


----------



## nashwillisX (Mar 16, 2014)

I am thinking about going with the aire tributary tomcat, I want one to last for years. going to rent a tandem and solo to see which we want to go with.
Is self bail where it is always open to let water out? Will you be sitting in water the whole time? On the nantahala?


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't forget that most if not all of the Aire and Tributary IK's can be set up with a pocket for a removable skeg, which will help a ton on lakes. One of my friends has 2 and got that option on both of them. And if you buy one used you can retrofit it.

http://aire.com/aire/products/accessories.aspx?cat=12&id=366


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

nashwillisX said:


> Will you be sitting in water the whole time? On the nantahala?


When I use my Sotar solo boat there's always some water on the floor where I'm sitting. On flat water the seat is dry on the Lynx II using it as a tandem or solo boat, but I do usually wear at least a pair of splash pants to keep the 48* water off my legs.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Tributary*

I have both a Tomcat tandem (7 years old) and a Sawtooth 1, which is also plenty big to use as a tandem. The Sawtooth is an amazing touring IK, and will simply run circles around the Tomcat out on a lake. I have added the skeg pocket to my Tomcat myself (very simple), and it does help a lot for touring. It works just fine for flatwater, but it is really designed as a whitewater boat with a flat, stable bottom as opposed to the V-shaped hull on the Sawtooth. The Tomcat has been down pretty much every major river in Oregon and Idaho (with the skeg removed, of course), usually piloted by a kid or a novice, and has performed flawlessly. Sure, it's been flipped a bunch, but that's part of the fun. I've never had to do any repairs, and other than some fading from the sun (even with copious amounts of 303 the first gen. red Tomcats you see out there are all pink colored now). For the money, I don't really think you can beat a Tributary, and for how you plan on using it, the Tomcat Tandem would be an excellent all-around choice. 

Check out The Boat People - Inflatable Kayak & Raft Specialists website if you want to read up on IKs- their website is a treasure trove of good information on most of the options out there.


----------



## nashwillisX (Mar 16, 2014)

NRS Bandit - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap
What do you guys think about the nrs bandit? 

Or should I wait for a tributary tomcat?


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

The Bandit would be a fun single on a river. Probably slow and squirly on flat water. And if you have wind, really hard to battle. Can't comment on the build quality or materials. But nrs stuff is highly regarded.


----------

